# When is it to cold to work



## ggrumpy (Sep 30, 2014)

When is it to cold to work safely outside for 8-10 hrs a day. Retro fitting light poles in mall parking lot in NH.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

That depends on how well prepared the workers are and what is being used to keep warm.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

We worked outside all day Wednesday and Thursday, it was single digits in the morning, teens for a high, and very windy.


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

Last Thursday I was scheduled to work at near Estcourt Station Maine at an unheated building only accessible by snowmobile. Our remote weather station said -36F interior and -38F exterior temp, wind calm. I rescheduled it for next Tuesday with forecast of a high of -1F. That night I read that Estcourt was the coldest spot in the nation at -38F, I guess our temperature sensors are right on.


----------



## Voltron (Sep 14, 2012)

-24 with windchill Thursday, wiring a new house. Windows were in so that helped with the wind, but still 0. I think you can dress for any conditions if you have the right gear, what's tough is finding gloves that keep you warm that you can actually work in.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

4SQUARE said:


> -24 with windchill Thursday, wiring a new house. Windows were in so that helped with the wind, but still 0. I think you can dress for any conditions if you have the right gear, what's tough is finding gloves that keep you warm that you can actually work in.


I use them 8 hour pocket warming packs. 
Slip one in the palm and one down each boot. Beyond that it's layering that works for me. They right clothing is like the right tools, the only way to fly.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

I have been fighting the elements since day 1 in my career, 40 yrs or so ago. the only time it is too cold is when the detriments exceed the gains, and if and when the cost of fighting the weather is greater than what you gain from it. (and by costs I am not just talking about money)


----------



## daveEM (Nov 18, 2012)

Can't keep my hands warm anymore. I shut down extended outside work at the freezing point. But it's different for different people.

I'm wearing my parka with a sweater, shirt, t shirt, my super fur lined ear flapped hat. And some guy is walking around with a jack-shirt(?) thing on.


----------



## 3DDesign (Oct 25, 2014)

For us anything below 10ºF


----------



## Ty Wrapp (Aug 24, 2011)

It's not only about keeping yourself warm...but materials refuse to cooperate in the cold weather.


----------



## theJcK (Aug 7, 2013)

Its a managing problem.. unless no way around it (but all our jobs in dry and spray foamed roofs). Carpenters took Thursday off but worked siding Wednesday and Friday. I explained which sides of doorframes they could go all the way up on the other can wait til Monday to chase flex for card readers. I worked outside some to mount disconnects for outside units cause I have the heated jacket. We used bullet heater first thing to warm benders and the spools on the wire tote.


----------



## Voltron (Sep 14, 2012)

Wirenuting said:


> I use them 8 hour pocket warming packs.
> Slip one in the palm and one down each boot. Beyond that it's layering that works for me. They right clothing is like the right tools, the only way to fly.


I was actually going to pick up some of those warming packs today.


----------



## dielectricunion (Nov 29, 2012)

I have a big problem keeping my hands from getting numb. In the single digits, with any gloves I own, my hands still freeze up pretty quick.

It's so frustrating to do mechanical work when your hands are burning and feel like slabs of useless rubber!

My journeyman coworker never wears gloves and I can't figure out if he's super human or im just a big weakling. My body stays warm fine but hands and feet go quick.

Any decent gloves out there?


----------



## Jhellwig (Jun 18, 2014)

Wtf is to cold to work? I have spent weeks outside working in sub zero temps. And that is in the Midwest. Dress accordingly and keep moving. Sometimes you can put stuff off till it is a better day but not always.

I'll take sub zero with no wind than 30 with it blowing up my butt.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

Just don't wear a respirator & suck in all that attic insulation 

works slick as sh*t through a goose.....:laughing:~CS~:jester:


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

:no:


----------



## BlackHowling (Feb 27, 2013)

http://work.alberta.ca/documents/WHS-PUB_gs006.pdf

That's the guide we use


----------



## Ink&Brass (Nov 6, 2013)

I wired up two light standards on a clear blue sky, windy -35C day last winter. Work 15mins, go inside for 5. It's not bad as long as you take as many warmup breaks as you need.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

4SQUARE said:


> I was actually going to pick up some of those warming packs today.


I grab 2 boxes from Costco every winter. They come 40 to a box for about $15ish. They toss in a couple of toe and chest pacs in each box. 

I wear welington style boots with a rubber toe tip, one size larger and toss a warming pac down each boot.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

dielectricunion said:


> I have a big problem keeping my hands from getting numb. In the single digits, with any gloves I own, my hands still freeze up pretty quick.
> 
> It's so frustrating to do mechanical work when your hands are burning and feel like slabs of useless rubber!
> 
> ...


I never ever ever wear gloves. Can't stand them.


----------



## hardworkingstiff (Jan 22, 2007)

Back in VA Beach I would call it quits at 25F and really didn't like to work below 35F.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Since we use nm cable most of the time and the wire sits in the truck-- when it gets in the teens we do not work in unheated buildings. Fortunately we usually have some jobs we can pick and choose from

From Southwire


> The minimum recommended installation temperature is minus 25°C for two-conductor cables, and minus 10°C for three-conductor cables (with suitable handling procedures).


-25C= -13F
-10C= 14F


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

- - 60 F too cold stay home.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

I know for a fact we are spoiling Brian right now, .... it is damn near to perfect today.


----------



## heavysparky (Jun 2, 2009)

Dennis Alwon said:


> Since we use nm cable most of the time and the wire sits in the truck-- when it gets in the teens we do not work in unheated buildings. Fortunately we usually have some jobs we can pick and choose from
> 
> From Southwire
> 
> ...


A few years ago. I found out what frozen nm acts like. Never again.

The wife and o took on a rather large olderhouse rewire. That year. The owner was too cheap to pay for a temp service. He also didn't want to pay for the use of our heaters. Well he had his crew who in and drywall and paint etc. In sub zero temps. What didn't freeze before they could get on the walls. Didn't stay on the wqalls long.
We finished the re wire. In June. We waited for warm weather and well since he was so cheap he kept getting pushed back


----------



## Michigan Master (Feb 25, 2013)

ggrumpy said:


> When is it to cold to work safely outside for 8-10 hrs a day. Retro fitting light poles in mall parking lot in NH.


The definition of "too cold" varies by region. 

If working in extreme cold your employer should train you to prevent, recognize, and treat cold stress, apply appropriate engineering controls, PPE, and work practices. 

https://www.osha.gov/SLTC/emergencypreparedness/guides/cold.html

https://www.osha.gov/as/opa/cold_weather_prep.html


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

4SQUARE said:


> -24 with windchill Thursday, wiring a new house. Windows were in so that helped with the wind,* but still 0.* I think you can dress for any conditions if you have the right gear, what's tough is finding gloves that keep you warm that you can actually work in.


or breakdown and fire up a salamander to warm up house, cost 30 a day, not a costly expense


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

If you're working outside, cold weather work is just slower. You work until you get cold, go for a warmer upper and then go back outside again. Of course, if the work isn't essential and the forecast says it will warm up, it's kind of stupid to freeze you a$$ off.

Inside, it has to be at least above the freezing point to pull wire, etc.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

heavysparky said:


> A few years ago. I found out what frozen nm acts like. Never again.
> 
> The wife and o took on a rather large olderhouse rewire. That year. The owner was too cheap to pay for a temp service. He also didn't want to pay for the use of our heaters. Well he had his crew who in and drywall and paint etc. In sub zero temps. What didn't freeze before they could get on the walls. Didn't stay on the wqalls long.
> We finished the re wire. In June. We waited for warm weather and well since he was so cheap he kept getting pushed back


Is it just me, or does this make NO SENSE?


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

mcclary's electrical said:


> Is it just me, or does this make NO SENSE?


It's just you.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

99cents said:


> It's just you.


Whatever. They're more grammar mistakes than I can even count.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

mcclary's electrical said:


> Whatever. They're more grammar mistakes than I can even count.


ummm....There are...


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

99cents said:


> ummm....There are...


Lol... stupid auto correct. ..... you really made me laugh on that one. ...


----------



## heavysparky (Jun 2, 2009)

mcclary's electrical said:


> Is it just me, or does this make NO SENSE?


Using a new tablet.


----------



## chevyvortech (Aug 18, 2010)

I think it's around -50 when we stop working


----------



## OaklandElec (Jan 4, 2011)

Colder than 45 is a no go.


----------



## glen1971 (Oct 10, 2012)

In lots of places the work won't stop when it gets cold out.. I talked to one guy that worked up north in a diamond mine and no matter what the temp was they worked... They had to unload trucks coming in off the ice roads and it was around -55C to -60C... When your site has a limited time access with a road, shutting it down is just not feasible.. You dress for it, take breaks as needed and watch your buddy...

Personally anything after -30C (-22F) (no wind) and I am looking for something inside... Coldest I've been in was -54C (-65F)and that was replacing a flare ignitor...Sucked with bare fingers at times, but me and my apprentice rotated between working and warming up in the truck..

Flip side of the coin would be when it was +45C (113F) outside and when I was working inside I had to come out to cool off... I was goin through water like it was going out of style..


----------



## aftershockews (Dec 22, 2012)

When you pee ice cubes it's time to go inside.


----------



## bull mike (Nov 4, 2014)

I bought BLIZZARD gloves @ HD . They were $10 & have a pocket for handwarmers packets. In the last 10 years I can't keep my hands warm enough.


----------



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

aftershockews said:


> When you pee ice cubes it's time to go inside.


 
I knew you would have the best answer.


----------



## ProLectric (May 7, 2010)

OMG that's cold! I was thinking 40 degrees! But -30.... no way!
Texas blood is too thin!


----------



## Dr. Evil (Aug 24, 2012)

Yup !!!

Just after Christmas I was working in a plant in Northern Alberta. There were two guys form Louisiana and it was -30 to -40F in the wind. Yeah they were cold.....


----------



## ggrumpy (Sep 30, 2014)

Just finished a job in NH retro fitting 218 pole lights in parking lot. The temp with wind chill was around 5 to -2 deg. What should take about 1 1/2 days took 3 days.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

ggrumpy said:


> Just finished a job in NH retro fitting 218 pole lights in parking lot. The temp with wind chill was around 5 to -2 deg. What should take about 1 1/2 days took 3 days.


So you normally average 3.3 minutes per fixture on a retrofit?


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

ggrumpy said:


> When is it to cold to work safely outside for 8-10 hrs a day. Retro fitting light poles in mall parking lot in NH.



I'll cancel or reschedule the work when it's -10F or colder.


----------



## ggrumpy (Sep 30, 2014)

The total for the job was 218 fixtures. We were there to finish the job, 18 remaining poles.


----------



## five.five-six (Apr 9, 2013)

When it gets too cold, I just wear long pants instead of shorts. Yesterday I had long pants on and it was too hot so I switched back to shorts.


----------



## btharmy (Jan 17, 2009)

five.five-six said:


> When it gets too cold, I just wear long pants instead of shorts. Yesterday I had long pants on and it was too hot so I switched back to shorts.


That's just not nice at all.


----------



## mastodon (Feb 16, 2015)

Around -25°C is too cold, that's the insulation rating for lumex. At around that temp the main insulation is easy to damage.


----------



## Jeff000 (Jun 18, 2008)

For gloves, I always wear those cotton liners inside those spock mittens when it's real cold. But lots of times for what I am doing now those liners inside a deerskin glove is enough. Biggest thing is to keep a few pairs so you can switch them out throughout the day to keep everything dry. 



Dr. Evil said:


> Yup !!!
> 
> Just after Christmas I was working in a plant in Northern Alberta. There were two guys form Louisiana and it was -30 to -40F in the wind. Yeah they were cold.....


Reminds me of the couple of American (Texas) Project managers that wanted a tour of site and see how our commissioning was going. Just happened to be a -43C day, at least no wind. There was still construction going on and people working pretty well, but these two Americans in their arctic survival parkas and snow pants with huge boots, and huge mittens were just frozen solid. I just had long johns on and FR carhartt pants, and then a good jacket with my normal steel toed boots for the tour around. And after the 15 minute tour I was chilled, but certainly not at all frozen. These guys took their boots off and were standing on ladders in front of the huge ceiling mounted heaters saying that they had made the visit because they were concerned with how much progress had slowed down the last couple months. Guess it was their first Northern Canada projects and didn't understand how much the cold slows things down. 
Still chuckle at the thought of seeing the two 45 yr old men standing on the ladder in front of the heaters like little kids complaining about how cold it is. lol


----------



## the-apprentice (Jun 11, 2012)

-38 + celsius is where i would say nope


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

-14 F here this a.m. w/ no wind

-10 or so the other day w/30mph winds

I have my bag of _'gear'_ when i go out, but i have to say after all these years it doesn't get any easier. 

Thankfully, my wife keeps the wood boiler crankin', because when i come home out of it i like to melt a while ....

~CS~


----------



## theJcK (Aug 7, 2013)

Yea nowadays when its this cold with all outside work. We stay at home for the week. Until Milwaukee makes heated underwear.. I agree with the decision


----------



## DiegoXJ (Jul 29, 2010)

Hmmm.... sounds rough, 
I start bitching and moaning and take out my heated Milwaukee jacket if it gets around 40F-50F, can't even fathom anything below freezing.


----------



## Ty Wrapp (Aug 24, 2011)

DiegoXJ said:


> Hmmm.... sounds rough,
> I start bitching and moaning and take out my heated Milwaukee jacket if it gets around 40F-50F, can't even fathom anything below freezing.


Lightweight :laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Ink&Brass (Nov 6, 2013)

DiegoXJ said:


> Hmmm.... sounds rough,
> I start bitching and moaning and take out my heated Milwaukee jacket if it gets around 40F-50F, can't even fathom anything below freezing.


With how cold it's been here lately 1-degree above freezing made for great t-shirt weather.


----------



## wcord (Jan 23, 2011)

Jeff000 said:


> Reminds me of the couple of American (Texas) Project managers that wanted a tour of site and see how our commissioning was going. Just happened to be a -43C day, l


Heard a story similar to that when I was up in Norman Wells.
some engineer flew up from California, stepped off the plane at Norman Wells, and when the cold air hit him, he collapsed from the shock. 

Got a bit cold here yesterday. -30c with a -40 windchill.
Had to shut down the outside work, hydraulics on the lift were too cold, so we couldn't get the guys down.
Maybe today, its already warmed up to -29c:whistling2:


----------



## glen1971 (Oct 10, 2012)

We had a heat trace engineer from Houston that was brought in for some on site design in northern BC for a job.. He couldn't believe that a local lake was frozen enough to drive on... He figured for sure we were kidding... Several of his design lengths were up to 500' of SR heat trace on the piping, with each line having a pipe sensing thermostat.. For whatever reason, the installing foreman never questioned it at all.. Every time the circuits tried to restart after hitting the temp and cycling off it would trip the breaker.. When I went to troubleshoot the circuit (not knowing how long the lengths were at the time), the inrush current on one run that has always stuck in my mind was 125 amps!! We had to redo miles of it.. Took all the guts out of every stat and threw them in the junk bin... 
Not sure what the minimum start up temp was that he designed for, but I think he must have missed the "-"...


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

It depends on what im doing. It is pointless trying to pull wire below 10 degrees or so since the outer nylon coating on the wire just bursts open when trying to bend it, pulling lube jugs are frozen, etc. -5 is about my lower limit doing more mechanical work like hanging lights or disconnects. Just aint worth it. I cant work with gloves on so my hands just get too cold to function.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

http://www.electriciantalk.com/f17/drive-out-job-yesterday-90937/


----------



## aftershockews (Dec 22, 2012)

macmikeman said:


> http://www.electriciantalk.com/f17/drive-out-job-yesterday-90937/


I hope you get a sunburn.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Oct 19, 2014)

DiegoXJ said:


> Hmmm.... sounds rough,
> I start bitching and moaning and take out my heated Milwaukee jacket if it gets around 40F-50F, can't even fathom anything below freezing.


How well does that jacket work? I want to buy one for next winter and I've been wondering if its worth the ~$200.

Thankfully I have been working inside. It's not heated but it sure beats being outside, I think this has and will be the coldest week in N.C. for this winter.


----------



## hardworkingstiff (Jan 22, 2007)

RubyTuesday said:


> How well does that jacket work? I want to buy one for next winter and I've been wondering if its worth the ~$200.
> 
> Thankfully I have been working inside. It's not heated but it sure beats being outside, I think this has and will be the coldest week in N.C. for this winter.


Where are you (in NC) Ruby?


----------



## hardworkingstiff (Jan 22, 2007)

I guess I should just switch my heat pump to emergency heat and forget running the compressor?


----------



## RubyTuesday (Oct 19, 2014)

hardworkingstiff said:


> Where are you (in NC) Ruby?


Charlotte.


----------



## mwconstruction (Nov 18, 2011)

We get a few days colder then -35c a year, before wind-chill, and I always say nothing ever breaks when it is nice outside, so we are usually out in it. But for the most part is doable out of the wind and if you take breaks. I've never believed in the work for so many minutes warm up for so many minutes, warm up when you need and watch out for each other is how we operate. Spend the money on the good clothing and you will notice a difference.

Had a job up north that I had to shut down as the teck cable was cracking as we were trying to enter it. Being young and stupid we figured since it was to cold to work we may as well go snowmobiling. The beers we had in our pockets were frozen before we had made a mile. To be young and stupid I guess.

I still find it amazing how quickly you can become accustomed to temps though. I spent a few months down in Costa Rica one winter and by the end if it was around 15c and overcast, I was wearing a sweater and making hot chocolate. This time a year, -15c is sweater weather.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

~C:jester:S~


----------

